# Tambour doors



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Another question relating mainly to PVCs but also other types of motorhomes.

Tambour doors are becoming more commonplace in the quest to make best use of limited space. We saw them first on wall cupboards, but increasingly they are being used for toilet/shower compartments. Globecars, for instance (as well as a number of German vans not imported into the UK) use full-height ones to create and enclose a shower compartment in the central aisle. 

It's a clever concept, but I tried one at a dealers and found it quite stiff to fully extend. Can anyone comment on the potential life expectancy of them when in regular use?


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Sorry I'm no help, I had to google Tambour to see what it meant     


Alan H


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

We have a tambour door on our toilet/washroom and have had no problem with it since buying the Motorhome two years ago.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I had a tambour washroom door on an Adria Twin which rattled badly when travelling. The Wildax also has a tambour but the construction is different and it is not a problem.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

We are on our second motorhome which has a number of these type of doors. We have small ones to enclose TV cabinet and the cabinet under the fixed bed which forms part of the dressing table.

The one I guess you are mainly refering to would be the large ones which Burstner fit in the toilet of the Elegance, both of our elegance's have had them and they are a great space saving feature. Only issue we had with the previous van was it closed in direction of travel. So you had to ensure it was closed when you set off, if you did not and braked sharply it would slam closed.

The new van has a door which closes in the opposite direction so now we have to ensure it is kept open which is better as the Alde radiator in this room is very efficient and helps keep the van warm when used in winter when we drive with the heating switched on supplied via the heat exchanger.


----------

